# varicose veins with venous insufficiency



## prem_ponnuru (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello,

Can we consider varicose veins and venous insufficiency as 454.8 (varicose veins with other complications).

For most of the procedures 454.8 passes the medical necessity whereas 454.9 does not pass the medical necessity. 

Thanks for all the responses.

Prem.


----------



## niveditha (Oct 16, 2008)

*Varicose Veins*

Hi Prem,

If the document supports any other symptoms like pain,edema and swelling along with Varicose veins, then u can go ahead and code 454.8, or else u should code only 454.9(Asymptomatic Varicose veins).

And the ICD code for Venous insufficiency is 459.81.

Niveditha Antoniraj,CPC-A


----------



## prem_ponnuru (Oct 16, 2008)

*Thx*

Hi Niveditha,

Thanks for your response !

I just wanted to confirm.

Prem.


----------

